# Raw diet



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

So many question. I read the thread and it said that I should start her with bone-in chicken. That's fine cause its not expensive and we get ours from a butcher cheap. I know with some foods you have to mix do you with the raw diet? Or can we just go straight to it? Her teeth aren't healthy so can I cut some of the bones in smaller pieces? Cause no way is she going to get a chicken breast in her little mouth. She is too small. Also I would rather mix the food myself than buy pre made. Recipes?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

You can get chicken wings instead of bone in breast... They are easy for them to crunch through. You start raw cold turkey because it digests at a different rate than kibble, so you can't feed them together.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm not good with a calculator. She is small maybe 2 or three lbs. I think a whole wing would be too much. I can cut and freeze the rest not a problem, but when I start integrating the organs can I also add some carbs? I don't need her losing weight.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Are you referring to mixing the food to gradually make the switch from one to another?

Personally, I've never bought into that theory. In the very beginning, Teddy used to get slightly loose stools when I switched his food, yes. But I kept doing it. I'd wait a week or two until he was used to one food, then switch brands or flavors on him. I did it pretty rapidly for a few months while he was young. Now he doesn't get a stomach ache if I switch his food, just like you don't get a stomach ache if you eat chicken for dinner tonight and a hamburger for lunch tomorrow.

I don't feed raw myself. I tried pre-made raw (Instinct) but Teddy didn't like it.  So I can't help as far as recipes.

I don't think that they need to get the entire chicken breast into their mouth. From what I've read, you usually start with chicken or turkey necks and wings. Those bones are much smaller and chewing on the bones really helps with teeth.

Also.. I can recommend a good enzyme dental spray if you're interested. It's called Leba III and it's sold on Amazon.com and GWLittle.com for around $50. Works great and lasts a long time. Just two sprays a day without food or water 30 minutes before and after each spray. It works wonders.

Here's how his teeth look while using the Leba spray consistently:









Here's how they look (today) since I ran out of the spray two weeks ago:









You can see how the top of his canines is turning yellow again. His breath has also been much more sour.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

My Gunner is still a pup. He's 6 months old. I started him on raw about 6 weeks or so ago. I'd say for the past month he's had no carbs. I feed him straight raw and Ziwipeak (which is just a premade dehydrated raw). And he's gaining weight like a crazy man! When we got him at 10 weeks old he was a 2 pounder. He's up to 4.9lbs!! So don't worry about that. She'll gain weight as long as you're giving her enough. Let's just say she's 3 lbs. You should be feeding about 3-4% of her body weight to maintain. If you want her to gain, do a little more. So if she's 3 lbs, then feed her about 1-2 oz of meat daily. If she's not gaining like you'd like, feed a little more. Just adjust as you see it's needed. 

Prey model raw is extremely easy. No mixing. The main concern is just getting the right proportions of 80/10/10. Since ur girl is so tiny, you may have to cut big chunks of meat into bite size pieces. And you'll be surprised at how she will be able to chew through bone. Especially smaller ones from a chicken. A leg bone may be harder. Especially with bad teeth. If you find she does have difficulty, just put the meat in a baggie and smash with a hammer. She'll get better with the bones as she gets more experienced with raw and her jaw muscles strengthen.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Have you read up on it? Does it eat enamel away?


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Kaila, wow, those pics are awesome! I need to get some of that. But it will have to wait til after Christmas since it's so expensive.....
So what is the spray? Is it basically just enzymes? If that's all it is, I actually make my own out of fruit. So maybe I could just use that. Now you got me thinking......


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

You can cut the wings into 1/3s... That is what I do.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Blue Chi said:


> Kaila, wow, those pics are awesome! I need to get some of that. But it will have to wait til after Christmas since it's so expensive.....
> So what is the spray? Is it basically just enzymes? If that's all it is, I actually make my own out of fruit. So maybe I could just use that. Now you got me thinking......


The ingredients are:
INGREDIENTS: Distilled water, Ethyl alcohol 25%, Lamiaceae & Rosaceae in trace elements.

I've tried other dental products for dogs (dog toothpastes, food/water additives, foams, different sprays, etc.) and nothing worked as clearly as this. Some even made it worse. Within 2-3 days of using the Leba per the instructions, the hard yellow plaque on his teeth softens to a stinky yellow goo that can be scraped off with your fingernail. That's when I start brushing his teeth gently with a toothbrush and water. Underneath the gunk, his teeth are shiny and white. 

*Sorry for accidentally giving false information-- the spray does not CONTAIN enzymes. It STIMULATES enzymes in the dog's saliva to dissolve plaque.* I think Brody's mom uses a similar product called PetzLife?

Leba III Dog Teeth Cleaning Spray



> A miracle formula dental spray, Leba III, for home pet periodontal cleaning that actually turns your dog's teeth white in a matter of weeks in a all-natural way! LEBA III is a "miraculous" herbal product that will not damage enamel and has no side-effects. Spray formula makes daily use easy and safe. No more anesthesia for your pet or outrageous teeth cleaning bills. LEBA III is a dog teeth cleaning system that will save your dog from the most common health problem in dogs, periodontal disease.
> 
> Leba III should not be used with any other dental product such as toothpaste during the treatment cycle. This will dilute and possibly negate the effectiveness of the formula.
> 
> ...


I think you probably could do without brushing all together but I still brush Teddy's teeth. I bought a human toothbrush for babies and I use only water on it while brushing. I find it helps to get the plaque off even faster, and the spray helps to keep it off. In addition to the spray and toothbrush routine he gets deer antlers and bully sticks to chew which help to keep the plaque down, but that's only a very small portion of his dental routine. (I can tell because if I run out of the Leba spray like I just did even a ton of chewing on his part doesn't seem to keep the plaque from returning.)

PS: A word of warning though. My mom bought the Leba spray for her dogs but she was lazy about using it. It barely did anything for them. Don't bother getting it if you know you're not going to stick to the twice a day routine at for the first few weeks. You won't see much (if any) change in her teeth if you're only using it once a day or skipping days fairly often. But when you use it according to the directions, it's awesome.


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

Kaila said:


> Are you referring to mixing the food to gradually make the switch from one to another?
> 
> Personally, I've never bought into that theory. In the very beginning, Teddy used to get slightly loose stools when I switched his food, yes. But I kept doing it. I'd wait a week or two until he was used to one food, then switch brands or flavors on him. I did it pretty rapidly for a few months while he was young. Now he doesn't get a stomach ache if I switch his food, just like you don't get a stomach ache if you eat chicken for dinner tonight and a hamburger for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> ...


teddy's got some nice lookin teeth!!! :thumbleft:


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

sjm said:


> teddy's got some nice lookin teeth!!! :thumbleft:


Thank you!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Those are some nice chompers Teddy! 

As for raw recipes ..... Here's a sampling ....

chicken meat chunks
1/3 of a chicken wing
a section of chicken neck

Do chicken only until transitioned and stools are good and she's eating well. (Read the raw sticky forum, lots of good links and info there).

Once you start adding other proteins, you can go to pork or beef ....

a chunk of roast or steak
pork or beef rib
pork riblets 

There are really no 'recipes' other than varying the meat (chicken, pork, beef, lamb, goat, turkey, bison, etc.) Later on you will add in organs.

Remember that an ounce is about the size of an ice cube or a tablespoon. It's really really easy to overfeed. Start slow. Start with chicken only. I personally like and recommend cornish hens, which are just small chickens. The ones in my store are 16 ounces, so that's a pound. Whack it up into about 8 chunks and there you have 8 meals of 2 ounces each. A great place to start. And couldn't be easier.

You can start off by peeling off fat blobs and skin, but you will eventually leave that on. Make sure to feed bone with the meat at first as bone serves as fiber and keeps stools firm. Just plain meat will cause loose stools. Bone is essential, always raw of course.

I stay away from ground meats. There's no dental benefit. And they have a greater surface area for bacteria. But feel free to cut a corner off the steak you are grilling for supper, or the roast before you stick it in the crock pot, etc. That makes feeding your dog almost 'free'.  In addition to being the healthiest diet possible.

Continue to read and learn. Ask questions as they come up. We will help you.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh wow thanks for all the great advice! That's wonderful!!!!!! I can't believe she chewed a bully stick blew my mind. She won't chew rawhide. Now once I start with the organs when she is ready, do I mix it or just give it to her?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Organs come last. Probably a month in or so. I started out with cornish hens, then went to chicken (same thing really), then pork, beef, turkey, and bison. I occasionally can get rabbit or lamb or goat, so use that when I can find it. Asian markets are great! They have lots of meaty parts that are perfect and usually are relatively cheap. Hispanic markets are good as well, lots of good organ selections when you get to that point. 

And no, you don't need to mix with anything. Just thaw and feed. Some dogs like room temp meats better than straight out of the fridge, so you can float in a baggy in hot water to warm it up a little if she prefers.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Great. Yes the hispanic markets are where we go. The meats have less additives in them than the ones in other grocery stores. I notice when I make chicken or hamburger not as much water. I think she is gonna love this. Now I cant wait to get started! Have to go to store first. lol! We actually don't have chicken in the house right now, and that's a big first, but I wanna do this right. Anyone have any idea where I can get some inexpensive kitchen scales? I mean they don't have to be fancy, just accurate.


----------



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

Do you have a Dollar tree there? If not Walmart has them for just a couple bucks usually.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Try walmart for kitchen scales? Or ebay?

I understand the excitement of getting started! 

Don't be surprised at how little an ounce is. About the size of an ice cube. Remember that raw food is completely bioavailable.... no processing, no additives, no fillers. It's just exactly what she needs. Meat. Bones. Organs. That's it!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

We bought my soon-to-be 14 yr old son a pellet gun. My husband is going to take him hunting. It was neat when I saw we could feed her rabbit because that and squirrel is what they will be hunting. Is anyone familiar with Dently chews? The web-sight says high quality, but I can't find a site on how to rate treats.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

carrieandcricket said:


> We bought my soon-to-be 14 yr old son a pellet gun. My husband is going to take him hunting. It was neat when I saw we could feed her rabbit because that and squirrel is what they will be hunting. Is anyone familiar with Dently chews? The web-sight says high quality, but I can't find a site on how to rate treats.


Do you have an ingredient list for the treats?

Also, I got my kitchen scale at Walmart


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Dentley's Rawhide Chews | High Quality Rawhide Dog Bones & Dog Chews | PetSmart


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

We got her the munchy strips. And a bully stick. I'm just happy she is chewing on something because on the left back part of her mouth is no teeth. Unfortunately this is how we got her.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Congrats for venturing into raw! You won't regret it; and your pup will be thrilled! I've actually only fed raw for a little over a year now. Here's a link to my thread from the very first day we started Kahlua on it... just as Tracy suggested, we just cut up a cornish hen into tiny 1oz pieces and fed those for the first couple weeks. After about a month is when we switched to the "weekly meal plan" that is on page 5 of the thread. It is very customizable as far as what KIND of meat, bone, etc. but is a guideline that helps whichever sources you choose be properly balanced over one weeks time. I broke it down into 2 meals a day. Its on Pg 5 of this thread:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/raw-food/55625-kahluas-raw-journey.html

I love how inexpensive raw is too. We spend so much less on it than we would if we fed kibble. If you have a local Craigslist; post on there asking of any local farmers/butchers are willing to sell things like beef hearts, as they are usually super cheap (we pay $1.25 per pound for ours from a farmer of angus cattle!) and super nutritious. Hearts are counted as muscle meat (not organ) so it's great stuff, plus usually pretty cheap. You might be able to find beef or pork hearts at any local ethnic markets too. We buy all our kidneys and livers from there; usually each is less than $1.00 for a pack.... and since organ only makes up 10% of the whole diet, can last us quite a while!

Good luck and can't wait to hear how she likes it!!


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

I can't believe you're going from Retriever to RAW!! And excited about it. You ARE open minnded after all ;-)
Please keep us updated.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I know. I will def post the first day we try it. Probably won't be until Saturday. My husband works crazy hours. So really if he isn't sleeping he is working. We have only one vehicle. No one to take me to the store. I am having a really hard time waiting though lol. We will be out all day Saturday with her. Any suggestions on how to feed her? When I say all day I mean about 7 in the morning to about that time at night.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Blue Chi said:


> I can't believe you're going from Retriever to RAW!! And excited about it. You ARE open minnded after all ;-)
> Please keep us updated.


I just needed to do my own research. I'm not very trusting when it comes to my kids. The two legged and the four legged. I want to be absolutely 100 percent sure that what I am doing is the right thing.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

For sanitary purposes, some people choose to feed raw in a crate. This makes cleanup simple since you can just wipe it down afterwards. Others train their dog to eat off of a towel. Basically they just keep placing the piece of whatever back on the towel if the dogs moves it off; they catch on quick because they are tempted with something they really want, lol. Eventually they learn that the towel is their "spot." Up to you how you want to do it. With all 5 of mine, each dog goes to a designated eating place in the house. We never really planned it, they just developed their own preference. Makes it easy for me to go around with a Clorox wipe afterwards since I know exactly where they all eat lol.
We do 2 meals a day; one at 12:30pm and another at 8:30pm.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

KittynKahlua said:


> Congrats for venturing into raw! You won't regret it; and your pup will be thrilled! I've actually only fed raw for a little over a year now. Here's a link to my thread from the very first day we started Kahlua on it... just as Tracy suggested, we just cut up a cornish hen into tiny 1oz pieces and fed those for the first couple weeks. After about a month is when we switched to the "weekly meal plan" that is on page 5 of the thread. It is very customizable as far as what KIND of meat, bone, etc. but is a guideline that helps whichever sources you choose be properly balanced over one weeks time. I broke it down into 2 meals a day. Its on Pg 5 of this thread:
> 
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/raw-food/55625-kahluas-raw-journey.html
> 
> ...


Great thread. I may have to go back to it when we start her on other meats. And great idea about chicken necks as their bone. Store here sells less than 1.00 a pound.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

KittynKahlua said:


> For sanitary purposes, some people choose to feed raw in a crate. This makes cleanup simple since you can just wipe it down afterwards. Others train their dog to eat off of a towel. Basically they just keep placing the piece of whatever back on the towel if the dogs moves it off; they catch on quick because they are tempted with something they really want, lol. Eventually they learn that the towel is their "spot." Up to you how you want to do it. With all 5 of mine, each dog goes to a designated eating place in the house. We never really planned it, they just developed their own preference. Makes it easy for me to go around with a Clorox wipe afterwards since I know exactly where they all eat lol.
> We do 2 meals a day; one at 12:30pm and another at 8:30pm.


I am really lucky in that even with the dry food she won't eat if anyone is around the bowl. So I'm thinking if I put a towel down and walk away she won't move it. I hope. I don't know why she does that. So we have to be careful, if she is eating and we walk near her bowl she walks away. Won't touch it for the rest of the day.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Just another question as it literally just came to me. Will a raw diet produce gas? I mean I know they will have some its natural, but I mean like nasty smelly egg gas.


----------



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

carrieandcricket said:


> Just another question as it literally just came to me. Will a raw diet produce gas? I mean I know they will have some its natural, but I mean like nasty smelly egg gas.


Thats a good question I'm curious myself. I have noticed that Dylan hasn't made the jeep a toxic environment since we switched his food.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Speaking for Brody.... kibble and any treats give him awful gas. What a horrible stink. But raw meat digests perfectly in his case and he doesn't have gas at all. The only exception is if he eats a raw egg.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Well I couldn't wait til Saturday. We started her today, and she went straight for it. She smelled licked and took it. I couldn't believe it. And I'm shocked she took her time with the bone, and didn't vomit any. I'm proud of her. She liked it so much she was looking for more.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

That's so great that she took to it so well! Just be careful not to overfeed... 
I fed my dogs wayyy too much at first and gave them the runs. They love it so much that it is hard not to overfeed.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah cause the way she was sniffing around I thought she was still hungry, my husband said she is full. Its just cause she's never gotten it before, she thinks its a treat and wants more so we haven't given her anymore. She will get some tonight for dinner, but she already had her bone so tonight its nothing but chicken.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Dogs know what they need. REAL meat! Often when people tell me they cannot get their dog to eat well I ask about their food. Not to be rude or intrusive, but becasue you can find some clues there. 

Eden's breeder said she was a finnicky/picky eater and that they did special things to get her to eat. I showed her a ziploc bag of Ziwipeak that I brought for the ride home. She assured me that there would be NO way she would eat from my hand.
Wrong. She ate it right away and I never have had even one feeding that she did not eat as much and as quickly as the big girls.

Congrats to you on getting her started. Cannot wait to hear and see the results she gets for her new eating plan!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Dogs know what they need. REAL meat! Often when people tell me they cannot get their dog to eat well I ask about their food. Not to be rude or intrusive, but becasue you can find some clues there.
> 
> Eden's breeder said she was a finnicky/picky eater and that they did special things to get her to eat. I showed her a ziploc bag of Ziwipeak that I brought for the ride home. She assured me that there would be NO way she would eat from my hand.
> Wrong. She ate it right away and I never have had even one feeding that she did not eat as much and as quickly as the big girls.
> ...


That was one of the reasons I was concerned cause she wasn't eating well. I mean I'm sure she ate enough to survive but truthfully its cheaper for us to buy her food where we buy ours, and better for her. I'm so thrilled she took too it really well.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

carrieandcricket said:


> Yeah cause the way she was sniffing around I thought she was still hungry, my husband said she is full. Its just cause she's never gotten it before, she thinks its a treat and wants more so we haven't given her anymore. She will get some tonight for dinner, but she already had her bone so tonight its nothing but chicken.


You probably will want to keep her on bone-in chicken chunks for at least a week or two before you give any boneless meals. This gives her body some time to 'detox' and adjust to the new food. After about 2 weeks of bone-in meals you can start to do meals without bone and slowly add in organ. But, I definitely wouldn't do a boneless meal just yet


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks, I was planning on cutting a chunk of meat off a chicken leg for her tonight, but I'll just cut up the leg itself and give it to her. I think she will like that. Hurry up 7 o clock.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I posted a picture of her eating her new food.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

I just looked at her eating her raw meal! Looks like she was going to town. I'm so glad she took to it so well. Hercules has been on kibble since he was a puppy (he's 2 1/2 now). So that's a while on kibble. He was a little hesitant making the raw switch. He took the ZP well because it's sorta like kibble. The raw meat took him longer. I had to really encourage him. It was like he was confused! He doesn't hesitate now! Gunner knew what to do from day 1.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I was thinking about putting our big dog on it too, but he would cost more. So we got him totw, he only needs 5 c a day of that, but I couldn't resist and took him a chicken neck out as a treat. He didn't know what to do either. Of course he has to work for his treats lol. We've been learning sit/stay. So when he did his trick I showed him the neck and when he went to lick it I shoved it in his mouth. He walked away and spit it out, and just looked at it, and poked at it. I think he ate it, but I got the hint and went in. It was funny. I wish I could've gotten a better pic of her, but every time I got closer with the camera she would look at me like "no momma my food." lol


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

That's what Herc did. He kinda poked, sniffed, licked. Then he'd walk away and poke, sniff, lick. I really had to encourage him. Sounds like your big dog would do really well on a combo of TOTW and some bone in meats just every now and then. The raw additions every now and then would stretch out the TOTW a little longer and he'd still be getting the benefits of raw. 

Oh, and we use the towel trick for raw feedings. I use to use a big blanket and trained them to stay on that for eating. Then I went down to a large towel. Now they each have their own prefold diaper (the size of a kitchen towel) that they eat raw meals on. It's super easy for me to throw down and when they finish I pick it up and put it in the laundry room hamper. Keeps things more sanitary that way. And they stay on it pretty well!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Our kitchen floor is cold even with a towel down. I let her eat some on a towel in the living room the she can chew the bones on her blanket.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (Oct 19, 2011)

Really, a big dog (depends on the size) is not that much if you find good deals. I average about $1 lb for raw food (this is over time). This means I spend about $42 a month to feed 2 dog,less than what I would spend for a quality kibble for the same dogs.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

RavenclawPrefect said:


> Really, a big dog (depends on the size) is not that much if you find good deals. I average about $1 lb for raw food (this is over time). This means I spend about $42 a month to feed 2 dog,less than what I would spend for a quality kibble for the same dogs.


Our big dog weighs 40lbs, and he is still a puppy. Vet guess his grown weight at close to 75lbs. That's big for a lab, but he has chow chow in him too.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I may have a problem. When she was eating, my husband was petting her, and she growled at him. She never did that before. Now my husband is old country, and he said that some dogs and turn mean when eating raw food. I have children, and even though I teach them not to mess with her while she is eating, I don't want her whole attitude to change. She is sweet. My husband says to give it some time because she is five yrs and we don't know what she went through before we got her, and that she will learn we won't take her food away. I am really, really worried.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion acts like you described sometimes. Raw food wont make them mean. However, it is a high value food to them so they may try to guard it. If you have to take it away, trade her for a bite of meat or something yummy.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes! Hercules, who is the sweetest dog (and the one who was hesitant to even try the raw), become like that with once he learned how awesome raw is. Especially deer meat. We kidded around that deer meat makes Herc a different dog! All kidding aside, it's not a serious problem unless you let it turn that way. Anytime Herc would be growl about the food, I'd correct him with a No, and gently take the food. Then I would give it back to him when he was calm. And don't ever give the food when they are in a real excitable state or when they are demanding it. Everything has to be on your time table. We repeat this exercise alot. He had to realize that he gets the food because I ALLOW it. The only time he ever really growls is when Gunner gets to close. I can tell him No and he'll stop. 
I agree with PP. I think they just realize this is a high value food and are more willing to "fight" for it. But that doesn't mean they will. You as owner can nip that in the bud. 

It's amazing that Herc never ever growled over kibble.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Blue Chi said:


> Yes! Hercules, who is the sweetest dog (and the one who was hesitant to even try the raw), become like that with once he learned how awesome raw is. Especially deer meat. We kidded around that deer meat makes Herc a different dog! All kidding aside, it's not a serious problem unless you let it turn that way. Anytime Herc would be growl about the food, I'd correct him with a No, and gently take the food. Then I would give it back to him when he was calm. And don't ever give the food when they are in a real excitable state or when they are demanding it. Everything has to be on your time table. We repeat this exercise alot. He had to realize that he gets the food because I ALLOW it. The only time he ever really growls is when Gunner gets to close. I can tell him No and he'll stop.
> I agree with PP. I think they just realize this is a high value food and are more willing to "fight" for it. But that doesn't mean they will. You as owner can nip that in the bud.
> 
> It's amazing that Herc never ever growled over kibble.


Thank you so much for the advice I will try it. I was cutting up her meat and realized that because all her meat this time has bones in it, I didn't need the chicken necks I bought for her. So when I fed Oreo, he got a special treat. He loves it now! I wish we could afford to feed him like that, but a pound a day is a lot of food, especially when all he'd be getting is chicken since that's mostly what's on sale. But its good training treats. He would roll over if he knew what that meant for a chicken neck.


----------

